# Here's me



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

I have finally found the courage to post these photos. I hope the link to photobucket works. It won't let me copy the codes to put straight on here. I had to use my phone so the quality won't be that great. Life will be much easier when my laptops fixed.

Pictures by scotslass1 - Photobucket


----------



## double_dutch (Feb 10, 2011)

iphone all the way lol


----------



## mightymariner (Mar 16, 2010)

Top marks for showing pics.

Nothing to worry about there.


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks MM

What a carry on just to get a few pics up. Taking the photos on your own ain't easy either..lol

Next set will be with a camera and someone to take them.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You already have a decent body so things won't be soooo hard for you, I seen you were talking about informative books, I have one for you, it is called, The low glycemic, cook book, now it give examples of meals, but the best part of the book is the first 14 pages, which really is informative on how to get good nutrition without spiking your insulin, which is the base of all evil, not really but it certainly causes weight problems when eating the wrong foods! it should be quite easy to pick up and cheap.

Once you get your nutrition sorted everything else becomes more obtainable as far as your goals are concerned.............


----------



## jonnymc (Mar 22, 2009)

You have hardly anything to lose!

good diet and a good rouine of cardio - and i am sure you will be satisfied with your results within a few months.:high5:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

lol i scrolled down to see what frank said before i looked at the pics lmao..

where is the old fella...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

good base to start with...get your diet and cardio sorted dont over train and dont undereat..

6 months...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

welcome to the forum....


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

TheCrazyCal said:


> lol i scrolled down to see what frank said before i looked at the pics lmao..
> 
> where is the old fella...


Pmsl x 100


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

welcome on board... youve got a good natural shape you will be where you want to be quite quickly i think!


----------



## llkevh (Jun 23, 2010)

your like a tramp on a kipper franki :tongue1:


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

llkevh said:


> your like a tramp on a kipper franki :tongue1:


I think it's a Italian thing lol


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Thank you for all the positive comments and welcomes. I really wasn't expecting that kind of response.

Especially the Kippers, tramps and italians..lol

Thanks for the book recommendation Freddee, i will look into it.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> Thank you for all the positive comments and welcomes. I really wasn't expecting that kind of response.
> 
> Especially the Kippers, tramps and italians..lol
> 
> Thanks for the book recommendation Freddee, i will look into it.


The thing is I haven't even said anything lol


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Lol ...you can have your say now


----------



## yannyboy (Jun 20, 2009)

franki3 said:


> The thing is I haven't even said anything lol


 Yes, but we know what you was thinking, LOL.


----------



## franki3 (Oct 11, 2009)

Scotslass said:


> Lol ...you can have your say now


You look as fit as fukc lol "I did try and hold it in"

Sorry lmao


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

and harmony is restored to the universe...


----------



## Scotslass (Feb 27, 2011)

Pmsl .... Bet you say that to all the girls !!

Took me long enough to work out what you were all on about. Must be an age thing ..lol


----------



## dexx913 (Jan 20, 2011)

Scotslass said:


> Pmsl .... Bet you say that to all the girls !!
> 
> Took me long enough to work out what you were all on about. Must be an age thing ..lol


nooo you would be wrong there love lol its not an ageee thing its just a frankie thing haha !

but it shouldnt take long your halfway there already !


----------

